# Timing for GHRP-2 CJC-1295 dosing



## kfiggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello all I am going to be running 100mcg 3xd of GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 as a part of my PCT.  The only problem is I work during the day and so can not inject during the day.  I can do one dose in the morning and another dose before bedtime.  For the other dose would it be better to dose after I work out which would be about 3 hours prior to my bedtime dose or when I get home from work which would be about an hour before my workout and 5 hours from bed time.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## blergs. (Jan 8, 2013)

personally i would take it when I get home, you still got one more dose pre-bed .

you could to either way, but if it was me id do in am, when i get home, then a few hrs later.


----------

